
Stop Watching YouTube - patwalls
https://patwalls.com/stop-watching-youtube
======
city41
I can appreciate and agree with the point the author is making. Mindless fluff
like social media and just watching too much TV can really add up and do harm.
But I do want to defend YouTube a little bit.

Anyone being able to upload anything at all is so wonderful. I have found lots
of interesting and quirky channels that are a breath of fresh air compared to
the stuff mainstream media gives us. Some YouTube channels give me as much joy
as the hour of tennis the author mentions. Just don't go overboard on it.

~~~
zeveb
I do really enjoy a lot of YouTube videos, but there is an opportunity cost
for each one, just like any TV — or going to a show or sporting event.

What I find works is to timebox or budget my video consumption, say to
lunchtimes, or no more than 30 minutes a day (which is still quite a bit of
time: 1/16th of my daily free time!).

